# Christian Obama



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Recently we conservatives were condemned in a post for being radical ie. thinking Obama is not Christian. I noticed he went for two years in Washington without going to church. In Chicago his mentor was a pastor, but that pastor had been Muslim and preached God D*&^M America. 
So here we go again. Muslims kill Christians in Egypt and we hear nothing. Then the Christians fight back and we get this quote from Obama. 
Then he appoints Hillary who's chief of staff is Wiener's wife and who his his wife's brother? Mrs. Wiener's brother started Muslim Brotherhood. Also her father is active in preaching radical Muslim ideas.
So where oh where do we get these radical ideas that Obama may not be real Christian. Any other ideas either way?



> he is suggesting that Egypt's increasingly persecuted Christian minority should show as much "restraint" as their tormentors and refrain from vigorously objecting to the growing abuse.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

He really makes it hard to jump to conclusions!!! :eyeroll: oke:

I don't know if I should say this or not but he is coming to a little town near me on Monday. uke: 
We will probably be put to the test because they are having the dem conv in Charlotte this year. About 75 miles South from my location. Good that our state will be getting some dem money but bad because we have to put up with all the bs.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was not aware that a requirement for the Presidency of the United States was that he had to be Christian? Or adhere to any religion at all? I must have missed that in Civics 101.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Your right there is no requirement! But we don't need someone who is going to lead the country down a path that we can't get back up!!! I read that in the koran that a muslin believer can lie and cheat his enemy. This prez has done both to the American people!!! If you can't see that you need to do some research.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gooseguy my only point is the man is not who he says he is. He could not have won the first election with the truth. There is another good post on here about Obama's record.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately I think there are very few national politicians that are truthful about who they are. It's all an act.

Obama sold a bill of goods that no one could live up to. But in fairness, it seems that all people running for President have to promise the world to everyone in order to get elected. Listen to the republican candidates, they too are selling things they can't live up to. It is how the game is played. It's the game, we the voter, ask of candidates.

As you and others have pointed out (accurately) over the past 2.5 years, what he sold and what actually happened are two different stories. And the difference in those stories will cost him the election in 2012.....(if the repubs can get a half way decent candidate.....different story)

Shine- Your argument is a weak religous jump. Taking things out of context, there is a vast array of bible quotes that could be used in a manner to paint a picture of a Christian candidate.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Below is part of the muslim believers creed.

Muhammad said: "Lying is wrong, except in three things: the lie of a man to his wife to make her content with him; a lie to an enemy, for war is deception; or a lie to settle trouble between people" [Ahmad, 6.459. H]

Since you don't seem to want to research this, here are a couple of places to check out.

http://hauns.com/~DCQu4E5g/koran2.html

http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Lying_for_Islam_(taqiyya)

And if you read all of the info I have here you might see things from a little perspective.

The U.S. is a Christian nation formed by and through Judeo-Christian beliefs!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Unfortunately I think there are very few national politicians that are truthful about who they are. It's all an


act.

I think we can all agree with that. Romney is making me sick right now. He is as flip flop as Kerry.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Sadly its almost to the point of voting for the person that will F-up the country the least. :eyeroll:


----------

